# Dieting Rules to Live By



## wasabi (Feb 13, 2005)

Here are some new diet rules you can actually live by!

Start losing all the weight you ever dreamed of losing!

** Cookie pieces contain no fat - the process of breaking causes fat leakage. Exception: Cookies sold by Texas D" Lites distributors. Great "Meal Replacement" with little or no fat content, low in calories, lots of fiber, protein, and other nutritional ingredients.

** Foods that are frozen have no calories because calories are units of heat. Examples are Ice Cream, Frozen pies and popsicles.

** Foods that have the same color have the same number of calories, e.g. spinach and pistachio ice cream; mush- rooms and white chocolate. Note: Chocolate is a universal color and maybe substituted for any other food color without increasing caloric content.

** If you drink a diet soda with a candy bar, the calories in the candy bar are canceled out by the diet soda.

** If you fatten everyone else around you, then you look thinner.... So encourage others to eat more... and more often...

** In food used for medicinal purposes the calories NEVER count, such as hot chocolate, brandy, toast, and Sara Lee Cheesecake.

** Movie related foods (Milk Duds, buttered popcorn, Junior Mints, Red Hots, Tootsie Rolls, etc.) do not have additional calories because they are not part of one's personal fuel... merely entertainment.

** Things licked off knives and spoons have no calories if you are in the process of preparing something. Examples are peanut butter on a knife when making a sandwich, ice cream on a spoon when making a sundae.

** When you eat with someone else, calories don't count if you don't eat more than they do.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 13, 2005)

Now those are some rules I can live by!  lol

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Feb 13, 2005)

now that sounds more like it


----------

